
Show HN: Add live, fun interaction to any video - Ulydev
https://upstreamer.app/?ref=hn
======
Ulydev
Hi HN!

During the lockdown, I and a group of EPFL students organised The Curve, an
online music festival to raise funds towards Coronavirus research. We
developed a custom platform to enable live, fun interaction during the event.

Today, I'm releasing this platform on its own, named Upstreamer, for any
broadcaster or event organiser.

Using Upstreamer, you can also add branding, donation forms, or any HTML on
top of your stream; or even let your viewers watch multiple of your streams at
a time, like in a music festival where you would move between different
stages.

Looking forward to getting your feedback, and hopefully we can get in touch!

